
Gender Bias and Sexism in Language - adrianhoward
http://communication.oxfordre.com/view/10.1093/acrefore/9780190228613.001.0001/acrefore-9780190228613-e-470
======
ModernMech
When I was a kid it was okay to say gay to mean anything really bad or anti-
social. I said it a lot, my friends said it a lot. But after highschool I met
some gay friends. And then I realized some of my friends in highschool were
gay, but closeted. And after gaining some empathy, the word "gay" used in that
way is really grating to my ears. It causes me to wince and feel uncomfortable
and basically ashamed.

I feel that the word "bitch" is going that way now. I used to us it a lot e.g.
"Stop bitching and moaning". But then I got married and realized my wife, her
friends, and basically every other woman I know view that words as essentially
and anti-woman slur. So now when I hear it in songs, when I hear it it jokes,
when I hear it on TV... I wince a little. And you should too.

